# Updated TiVo app version 2.0.0 with Android Streaming



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

It's finally here. 

Anyone notice that we're all beta testers? 

I wonder if that's intentional (ala Google) or just an artifact that they forgot to remove. 

It looks nice and so far runs well.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

waynomo said:


> It's finally here.
> 
> Anyone notice that we're all beta testers?


I saw that release note as well.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

On my home network I had 3 devices working with no problem. I connected a fourth device and it stuttered as it played a program. The other 3 devices still played fine. 

Devices used:
Nexus 10
Galaxy Tab 7
Samsung S3
Samsung S4 (this was the last one connected) 

Do we know what the limit is for number of devices that we can connect with?

ETA: This was with a Roamio Pro.


----------



## Gadfly (Oct 27, 2007)

waynomo said:


> On my home network I had 3 devices working with no problem. I connected a fourth device and it stuttered as it played a program. The other 3 devices still played fine.
> 
> Devices used:
> Nexus 10
> ...


This could be more a limitation of your home network (or any home network for that matter) than the program or your Tivo box.

Not saying it is not a limitation of your Tivo box.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Gadfly said:


> This could be more a limitation of your home network (or any home network for that matter) than the program or your Tivo box.
> 
> Not saying it is not a limitation of your Tivo box.


Agreed.

I'm not complaining. The odds of even having 2 devices streaming here are pretty slim.

I know there us a limit of either 10 or 12 TiVo devices on an account. That includes TiVo boxes and minis.

I'm assuming devices like tablets and phones don't count towards that limit, but I'm wondering if there is a limit to how devices have the ability to stream at any time, not at the same time. Could I have 20 Android devices with the TiVo app installed and would be able to stream if they wanted to?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Stream hardware can only transcode 4 streams simultaneously, so that's the limit. Phones, Tablets, etc... do not count toward your 12 device limit, that only applies to TiVos and Minis.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> The Stream hardware can only transcode 4 streams simultaneously, so that's the limit. Phones, Tablets, etc... do not count toward your 12 device limit, that only applies to TiVos and Minis.


Why would a mini count? It doesn't have any content to stream!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The limit has to do with the key system they use for protecting content. It's a public/private key system and they only allow so many devices to have access to the public key. I think the Stream itself might count toward the total too. 

It use to be 10 devices max, but recently it was discovered that they increased the limit to 12.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

So there is a max limit of streaming to 4 devices at one time. Is there a limit to how many devices can be setup to potentially stream to? Could I potentially have 20 or 30 devices with the app installed, etc. that have the potential to stream from my Roamio Pro?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

waynomo said:


> So there is a max limit of streaming to 4 devices at one time. Is there a limit to how many devices can be setup to potentially stream to? Could I potentially have 20 or 30 devices with the app installed, etc. that have the potential to stream from my Roamio Pro?


I believe the device limit for stream clients is 12.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tatergator1 said:


> I believe the device limit for stream clients is 12.


That's the limit for the number of TiVos/Minis you can have on your account. AFAIK there is no limit to the number of mobile devices you can have linked to the Stream, but with the way the Android app only works when logged into your account and doesn't support the MAK option like iOS they may be moving toward a limit of some sort. Perhaps in preparation of the release of apps for settop boxes like Roku?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

If you go into the Stream's System Information page in the Tivo app, there will be a line that reads "Streaming Clients: x/12" (x being the number of streaming devices.) Presumably that's where the 12-limit is coming from.

Unrelated to the account limit of 12 Tivo boxes. Both are apparently 12.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I thought that was a limit of concurrent connections. Also I think it use to say "x/30".


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I recall it being higher too, but not sure what it was. I always assumed it was a device limit.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> I thought that was a limit of concurrent connections. Also I think it use to say "x/30".


I don't have the time to search for them right now, but I'm confident there have been past threads from users who had hit the Stream Client max and were unable to stream to a particular iDevice. Once they used the reset button on that sysinfo page for the Stream, they were back in business.


----------



## chelman (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't mind being beta tester. I'm happy that It's finally here. Unfortunately, my Motorola Xyboard doesn't neither have the hardware, nor the software to stream. So, I may have to get a Samsung Galaxy S.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

tatergator1 said:


> I don't have the time to search for them right now, but I'm confident there have been past threads from users who had hit the Stream Client max and were unable to stream to a particular iDevice. Once they used the reset button on that sysinfo page for the Stream, they were back in business.


How do you reset that number when your "Stream" is a Roamio Plus?

(Answering my own question) The "Restart streaming device" button in the "Stream Info" screen of the app's Settings screen? I was afraid to hit this, for fear that it meant to reboot my Roamio. Now I have figured out that the only UI to the Stream is via the App, and that one can think of it as if there were a separate Stream device embedded in the Roamio. That button is just resetting the Stream part, not the whole Roamio.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Being able to delete a program on the TiVo from your phone using the app is a nice plus. That wasn't there before, was it?


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

Another nice feature of the streaming app: Unlike the slingbox player, you can watch a different live program on your phone/tablet than what is playing on your tv. So, for example, you can watch two NFL games simultaneously using your phone as a substitute picture-in-picture.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

For that matter I could use 2 tablets to stream 2 different games and watch a third on the TV.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

tatergator1 said:


> I believe the device limit for stream clients is 12.


Correct.



CharlesH said:


> How do you reset that number when your "Stream" is a Roamio Plus?
> 
> (Answering my own question) The "Restart streaming device" button in the "Stream Info" screen of the app's Settings screen? I was afraid to hit this, for fear that it meant to reboot my Roamio. Now I have figured out that the only UI to the Stream is via the App, and that one can think of it as if there were a separate Stream device embedded in the Roamio. That button is just resetting the Stream part, not the whole Roamio.





tatergator1 said:


> I don't have the time to search for them right now, but I'm confident there have been past threads from users who had hit the Stream Client max and were unable to stream to a particular iDevice. Once they used the reset button on that sysinfo page for the Stream, they were back in business.


Been mentioned across the forum the "reset client list" button doesn't work, even tech support admitted it. Their response was that it should reset automatically every 30 days from the activation date, though I've never had that happen nor heard reports of it happening. 


BigJimOutlaw said:


> I recall it being higher too, but not sure what it was. I always assumed it was a device limit.


It used to be a 50 streaming client limit before the OOH update last November. When a 13th client is connected a message pops up saying the limit was reached and allows you to reset the count. This was discussed on the past threads when the OOH update rolled out by users who had alot clients connected before the update and received the message after it.


----------



## Anchorman (Mar 2, 2002)

waynomo said:


> On my home network I had 3 devices working with no problem. I connected a fourth device and it stuttered as it played a program. The other 3 devices still played fine.
> 
> Devices used:
> Nexus 10
> ...


It should be able to stream to 4 devices on your home network, but only 1 device out-of-home.



Gadfly said:


> This could be more a limitation of your home network (or any home network for that matter) than the program or your Tivo box.
> 
> Not saying it is not a limitation of your Tivo box.


I would think that if it was a limitation of the home network it would affect the first three devices as much as the fourth. Wouldn't the available bandwidth be equally shared among all the devices?

I have a Galaxy S5 and my wife has a Galaxy S3. Both devices have at times worked very well and at other times been subject to the stuttering and pausing you are talking about.


----------

